# What was the most f*cked up movie you've ever seen in your life?



## derpherp (Oct 19, 2013)

my choice is a 1972 film called Pink Flamingo

where the logic is thrown out of the window.[video=youtube;vUd_6FF4AtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUd_6FF4AtM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]With the title of "Filthiest Person Alive" at stake, Babs Johnson (Divine), her degenerate son and dim-bulb mother face stiff competition from the vile Marble clan (David Lochary and Mink Stole) in an unbridled assault on every taboo in the book. Incest, drug trafficking, bestiality and an egg fetish are merely the tip of the proverbial iceberg in this controversial ultra-black comedy from renegade filmmaker John Waters.


----------



## Verok (Oct 19, 2013)

"Men Behind The Sun" [1988]

The trailer is enough to give you nightmares!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2013)

I was gonna go with some movies like Naked Lunch or the Fly...but I'm sure people are gonna post that...let's go with some lesser knowns.

Just FYI about all are NSFW due to nudity death or gore.

Mondo Cane (dead person and Yakuza butt warning)

[yt]TIubRrkku-4[/yt]

Africa Addio

Gore warning

[yt]ir9b3o9fz00[/yt]

Goodbye Unlcle Tom - mock documentary slave movie

[yt]VCtCEKzmMsQ[/yt]

I can't embed this due to nudity - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVTUsMiC2MY Women of the World part from New Guinea

Women of the World Japan clip NSFW

[yt]CdqUc94wx9c[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2013)

I dunno...

Hellraiser? Fuck.


----------



## Ariaxu (Oct 19, 2013)

mr nobody
the worst most boring movie ever ever ever
watched it with a friend and almost died


----------



## TobyDingo (Oct 19, 2013)

3 words.... The   Human   Centipede.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

It's total clownshoes, though.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 19, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> 3 words.... The   Human   Centipede.



I agree. 
I don't watch much film but that was a fucked up movie.


----------



## Echoshock (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't often watch films, but I pick In a Glass Cage. It was a good film, but I doubt I could watch it again, too distressing for me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 19, 2013)

Wizards. 

[video=youtube;Vgol5_00prc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgol5_00prc[/video]

It's a weird animated film that tries to be deep with its "technology and propaganda = bad" theme, but it fails so horribly with its unnecessary gore, poor animation, awful pacing, and general creepy theme. 

Also, the ending is so rushed you just know they pissed away their budget on the sluggish beginning.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 19, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> 3 words.... The   Human   Centipede.


Watch the sequel.


Here's a scene in a fucked up movie:
[yt]xKvjh5NiiMc[/yt] NSFW for violence.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 19, 2013)

I've seen a lot of messed up movies, and while I think "Ichi: the Killer" is a strong contender, of all the movies I can think of right now, I'm going to go with "Martyrs".


----------



## Demensa (Oct 20, 2013)

So I came upon this thread and vaguely remembered hearing that 'A Serbian Film' was supposed to be extremely disturbing.

I proceeded to watch it.

I'd say it's easily the most disgusting and disturbing film I've ever watched.
Although I suspect that after some time I'll be able to look back and laugh at its absurdity... getting to sleep tonight should be difficult

EDIT: I was right. It's almost hilarious in retrospect.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 20, 2013)

"Gummo." 

That movie should come with a trigger warning/ NSFW / NSFL Tag. I do not recommend.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2013)

Even the announcer is special.

BTW NSFW definitely at 2:20

[yt]zgrKLjoWcbs[/yt]

And yes I have this movie or I gave it away I know I had it in my possession at one point for a review.


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2013)

Men Behind the Sun.

I admit I actually did not watch it, just read the "about" and said "OH FUCK NO". 
It's a Chinese made movie about WWII's Unit 731 doing human experimentation on Chinese citizens. And for some reason they decided to use _real human corpses _as props.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 21, 2013)

Deo said:


> Men Behind the Sun.
> 
> I admit I actually did not watch it, just read the "about" and said "OH FUCK NO".
> It's a Chinese made movie about WWII's Unit 731 doing human experimentation on Chinese citizens. And for some reason they decided to use _real human corpses _as props.



Did you see the clip of the lady getting her skin ripped off? It's a really cheesy effect but all the more horrifying when you realize they actually did that.


----------



## Deo (Oct 25, 2013)

I just heard of this one, and it's not one I think I could stomach. 
_*The Dying Rooms
*_
It's a 1995 documentary filmed inside of China's state orphanages where it studies dying rooms- rooms in which unwanted children and infants are locked in to die of dehydration and starvation. It was illegal to kill a child directly at that time, but not illegal to cause death through neglect so dying rooms were built and used. Horrifying.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Oct 25, 2013)

I was going to say something else, but I'm changing my answer to "also Pink Flamingos". Because goddamn....I was not prepared for that when I started.


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

Donnie Darko. I had to watch it twice just to be sure I was actually just confused - not bewildered, lost, angry, upset, thoughtful, a Spanish Fruit Fly, comprehending, etc, etc....


----------



## Deo (Oct 25, 2013)

Donnie Dark was "the most fucked up movie you've ever seen in your life"? Seriously? 

I fucking love that movie.


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

I enjoyed it, doesn't mean it wasn't fucked up. That's what gives it it's curious charm.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2013)

Movies can be fucked up and enjoyable.


----------



## Deo (Oct 25, 2013)

Was it really all that fucked up? Oh man, maybe I'm just getting desensitized to the weird of the world.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 25, 2013)

I suppose it would have to be _Tokyo Gore Police_.  It's can't stand up to something like _Men Behind The Sun_, but something has to be said for a slasher flick that opens with a chainsaw duel and consistently manages to top itself scene after scene from there.


----------



## Saga (Oct 25, 2013)

The Poughkeepsie tapes.
Th entire movie is just various first person recordings of a man who abducts, tortures, and ultimately kills his victims. He also a balloon fetish. There is zero dialogue outside of what the people are saying in the recording nor is there any indication that the film was shot with any actual equipment. I thought it was real for a long time.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 25, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I suppose it would have to be _Tokyo Gore Police_.  It's can't stand up to something like _Men Behind The Sun_, but something has to be said for a slasher flick that opens with a chainsaw duel and consistently manages to top itself scene after scene from there.


So, how about them chairs?


----------



## Wrobel (Oct 25, 2013)

Less fucked up, more WTF: Rubber
http://youtu.be/6G5pyFhmAqE


----------



## Lobar (Oct 25, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> So, how about them chairs?



That was the squickiest part of the whole movie for me.  High-pressure blood fountains and dick cannons just made me laugh, but that was something else. D:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 26, 2013)

This. It's not a movie but this is disturbing. Just what the hell is it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8UnQno9Liw


----------



## Gator (Oct 26, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Less fucked up, more WTF: Rubber
> http://youtu.be/6G5pyFhmAqE



I found that one on Netflix a while back.  Loved it.  Tried to share it with my friend, but she didn't wanna give it a chance and fell asleep...  Must retry later.

Trying really hard to think of screwy films I've seen; I know I've watched a lot of weird, gory stuff because, well, it's my favorite.  
Oh, I know.  I was pretty creeped out by _Audition_.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audition_(1999_film)


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 26, 2013)

Donnie Darko?! Shit's tame. 

Eraserhead
Tim and Eric's Billion Dollar Movie
Karate Robot Zaborgar 
Hausu 
Human Centipede.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Donnie Darko?! Shit's tame.
> 
> Eraserhead
> Tim and Eric's Billion Dollar Movie
> ...



What about Scanners, Something Wicked This Way Comes, and Twin Peaks (okay a TV series but you could watch it as a movie). And my personal favorite, the Mysterious Stranger, which is where the claymated devil comes from.


----------



## Troj (Oct 26, 2013)

Salo: 120 Days in Sodom.

Honorable mention: Exisitenz, Pink Flamingos, Necromantik, Man Behind the Sun, Ilsa She-Wolf of the SS, Eraserhead, Ichi the Killer, Dogtooth, Little Otik, City of Lost Children, Brazil, the Happiness of the Katakuris, the Holy Mountain, Tetsuo: The Iron Man, Un Chien Andalou, The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 27, 2013)

Troj said:


> Salo: 120 Days in Sodom.
> 
> Honorable mention: Exisitenz, Pink Flamingos, Necromantik, Man Behind the Sun, Ilsa She-Wolf of the SS, Eraserhead, Ichi the Killer, Dogtooth, Little Otik, City of Lost Children, Brazil, the Happiness of the Katakuris, the Holy Mountain, Tetsuo: The Iron Man, Un Chien Andalou, The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie.



What a list!
Sadly, I've watched none of those myself, but doing some research on disturbing movies always turns up the ones you listed as results.

With Salo at the top of the list... every time.

I think I might watch Eraserhead next.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 27, 2013)

"I Spit On Your Grave" is a good contender too.

Damn I have some messed up friends for recommending these movies to me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 27, 2013)

It wouldn't be considered the "most fucked up" now, from my perspective at this age (because I'm pretty desensitized and shit's hard to phase me when I regularly see pictures of IRL gore on the internet),
but it would qualify for giving me the most amount of "fucked up" feeling towards any movie I've watched:

Event Horizon, when I watched it when I was 10.
Freaked the hell out of me, but I watched it all the way through.


----------



## Deo (Oct 27, 2013)

Troj said:


> Salo: 120 Days in Sodom.
> 
> Honorable mention: Exisitenz, Pink Flamingos, Necromantik, Man Behind the Sun, Ilsa She-Wolf of the SS, Eraserhead, Ichi the Killer, Dogtooth, Little Otik, City of Lost Children, Brazil, the Happiness of the Katakuris, the Holy Mountain, Tetsuo: The Iron Man, Un Chien Andalou, The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie.


Oh fuck. Not Salo.

Most wtf movie I sat through and watched would be The Secret Adventures of Tom Thumb. Creepy claymation, vivisection, animal testing, and the dad gets murdered in a very much shown back alley bar fight with a broken bottle. 
The worst though? _All the characters talk only in grunts, pants, wheezes, and other quiet animal noises. _The only spoken word is "TOM".


----------



## Saga (Oct 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Donnie Darko?! Shit's tame.


DONNIE MOTHERFUCKING DARKO
I'd forgotten about that movie. It's hard to explain why it was good, but it just.... was.
Everything that went into the making of it fit the storyline perfectly I guess.
10/10 best movie of all time


----------



## LilSprite (Oct 27, 2013)

For me it was most surely Ichy the Killer :shock: That one really got me to stay awake nights on end


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 27, 2013)

LilSprite said:


> For me it was most surely Ichy the Killer :shock: That one really got me to stay awake nights on end



I don't even understand what the point in that film was. It was just a bunch of gang members wanting to die horribly and torture people.


----------



## PurryFurry (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree *TobyDingo*- Human Centipede.  I had to watch something happy after I saw that to put my head back into the right place...  

Also 'Big Man Japan', although this was a f'd up movie I enjoyed.  It's just really, really weird.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 28, 2013)

On a side note, some music videos are f'ed up. Take, for instance, New Order's "True Faith" which is an anti-drug song that is more trippy than any drug you've ever tried. A man wearing a barrel fights the Grinch, while people in inflatable suits do calisthenics, and a raisin girl uses sign language.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 28, 2013)

Geisha is ... ROBOT

[video=youtube;Wo-gGes6qig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo-gGes6qig[/video]


----------



## LilSprite (Oct 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't even understand what the point in that film was. It was just a bunch of gang members wanting to die horribly and torture people.



That was why it got me so much on WTF!!!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 28, 2013)

LilSprite said:


> That was why it got me so much on WTF!!!



On an even more messed up note, I kinda thought that Ichi was adorable. ...When he wasn't killing everyone. Strange how characters can make one feel like that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2013)

Requiem for a Dream and OldBoy. Both are pretty fucked up.
Also just remembered God Bless America.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

Prometheus...*shudders* it was so disgusting...

also, ''faces of death''
its a documentary where it shows REAL people dying .-. *pukes*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Geisha is ... ROBOT



So what, you're just gonna parrot what I posted now?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...in-your-life?p=3808028&viewfull=1#post3808028


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 4, 2013)

Human Centipede for sure. The Fountain and The Mechanist were strange as well.


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 4, 2013)

Gozu


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Wizards.
> 
> [video]
> 
> ...



It's a Ralph Bakshi movie, but I didn't think it was that bad.

The most F'd up movie I saw was another Bakshi one, "Heavy Traffic."  I have no idea what was happening.



DarrylWolf said:


> What about Scanners, Something Wicked This Way Comes, and Twin Peaks (okay a TV series but you could watch it as a movie). And my personal favorite, the Mysterious Stranger, which is where the claymated devil comes from.



The Mysterious Stranger was a segment of the claymated film "The Adventures of Mark Twain."  Trippy, but not F'd up (though this particular scene probably is).

[video=youtube;yE9GyJcVCdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE9GyJcVCdU[/video]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 5, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> It's a Ralph Bakshi movie, but I didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> The most F'd up movie I saw was another Bakshi one, "Heavy Traffic."  I have no idea what was happening.



I must watch that then. I'm sorta of a sucker for bad movies. Also watched the whole Adventures of Mark Twain thing. Loved it. Oh, its got creepy animation but man oh man, that eve segment had such a satisfying ending and the Mysterious Stranger is possibly the greatest appearance of Satan in all of media. So other worldly yet twisted, so wise yet cynical. 

All I gotta say is "To Eden, Angelfish...to Eden."


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't believe
nobody has mentioned
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, preferably the foreign version.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 5, 2013)

*A Serbian Film *  I saw it on YouTube before the moive got pulled down but it is so messed up it's been banned in Australia and for a good reason.
You can check out the plot on Wikipedia.

But when those credits rolled i had a shiver down my spine.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Serbian_Film


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 6, 2013)

Where The Dead Go To Die. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6-aCCqCc_0 Very not for the faint of heart.
We Are The Strange: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qCSahatkbk Beautifully animated
The Holy Mountain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_k8oaeHsnc Fermented feces

This is my hobby I could keep going.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd just like to note that my post there was actually on topic.

But yeah, *Southland Tales.* Completely nonsensical... and it has car porn.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'd just like to note that my post there was actually on topic.
> 
> But yeah, *Southland Tales.* Completely nonsensical... and it has car porn.


See I disagree. By no means well put together and the images could get a lot all over the place. Plot-wise however it was pretty easy to follow for me, personally. It was better than Donnie Darko for laying out it's story in plane view even if Donnie Darko is a better movie and that wasn't the point of Donnie Darko.

He now has a production company eh? Darko Films.

Adding to the list: Behind the Green Door


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2013)

The one I just saw a few hours ago called "Wolf" by Ya'ke Smith, a Dallas moviemaker. It's about a boy who is sexually abused by a bishop and it goes into the psychosis that leads people to molest children, often because they were molested themselves. Just be warned- this trailer deals with mature themes and is not for general audiences.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBoqnqyL0pk


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 6, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> *A Serbian Film *  I saw it on YouTube before the moive got pulled down but it is so messed up it's been banned in Australia and for a good reason.
> You can check out the plot on Wikipedia.
> 
> But when those credits rolled i had a shiver down my spine.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Serbian_Film


Um, it's really easy to get stuff banned in Australia???


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 6, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Um, it's really easy to get stuff banned in Australia???


I'd advise you not to go down this path, and quit while you're ahead. I haven't seen A Serbian Film. I've seen El Topo and The Holy Mountain. I sat through SS Girls which is a nazi porno and Caligula the most expensive porno ever made.
I've not seen A Serbian Film for two words. Newborn Porn. Do not do it. It's not worth it.


----------



## Fezdani (Nov 7, 2013)

I have seen every single movie mentioned in this thread so far. Except for happiness of the katakuris but I have it waiting on my drive to watch eventually.
I've run out of fucked up movies to watch.
 But I do have a couple of suggestions of fucked up movies to watch if you haven't seen them yet, that I thought was like...woah, that's....something. I'm gonna have to say the Japanese got this.

Pinocchio 964:
[video=youtube;M8XDSg5PtXU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8XDSg5PtXU[/video]

Anything by Takashi Miike. Here's Visitor Q:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeEV0shPbCI


----------



## Korpi (Nov 7, 2013)

Probably this.
[video=youtube;0Q-J0ulCMQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q-J0ulCMQU[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2013)

*looks at YT title*
Yeah that's appropriate


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2013)

Black Sheep, probably.

[video=youtube;z4PkMPAlMFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4PkMPAlMFo[/video]


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 8, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Where The Dead Go To Die. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6-aCCqCc_0 Very not for the faint of heart.
> We Are The Strange: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qCSahatkbk Beautifully animated
> The Holy Mountain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_k8oaeHsnc Fermented feces
> 
> This is my hobby I could keep going.



Holy FUCK, I *LOVE *_The Holy Mountain! _â€‹That's what I was going to post here, too!


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Zaedrin said:


> Holy FUCK, I *LOVE *_The Holy Mountain! _â€‹That's what I was going to post here, too!


Never heard that one before. Have you seen El Topo then is the natural followup? A little more... Excessive.  Also did you know the director is buddy buddies with HR Giger, the Artist who designed Sil from Species and the Alien from... Alien...


----------



## Fezdani (Nov 8, 2013)

A Serbian film is boring, badly acted, stupid. It's all hype. The BABY PORN it's the newest thing! Is some fat slob with his back to you holding a fake rubber baby doll while they play screaming baby sounds. It's crap, dull, boring. If that's supposed to be shocking, I laugh. 

I mean okay, when you think about it "gee, this subject is sick, awful, should never happen in reality, don't even want to think about that" so is 90% of the movies mentioned here! Gee maybe peeling off someones skin slowly and keeping them alive as some skinned pet is sick awful and should never happen in reality! Well, they are all movies and just stories. Just realize everyone will have different limits. Some people can't stand certain themes or distance themselves enough to keep in mind that it is just a movie.

I will tell you this, I had the misfortune of watching "Threads" as a kid and can't watch it to this day. Had nightmares, I definitely shouldn't have watched it and I paid for that mistake. But I was a dumb kid. But the fact that I still can't watch it? It clearly affected me.

I find very little gets to me now, in fact I think a part of me now seeks out more to see if I even can feel something instead of being numb to it. Or, sometimes I will actually be thinking of how well the effects, make-up, etc. was done. 

Has Brain Dead/ Dead Alive made it into this thread yet? I can't remember.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 8, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> What about Scanners,


I recently watched Scanners (loved it) and it wasn't so fucked up. Graphic and gritty as you'd expect from a Cronenberg, but not too mind-bending or fucked up.


----------

